# Cycling Abroad with the kids



## PIlotBecky (29 Mar 2012)

Hi there- has anyone done any cycling with the kids in France? I'm tempted to book up this summer on a package. Does anyone have any experience of these holiday companies? Thanks.


----------



## JRob (29 Mar 2012)

I don't have young children any more but I have used Exodus on several cycling holidays and think they are brilliant! We cycled in the Loire Valley and the places we stayed at would have been very suitable for families. I'd say go for it - I wish I could have done this for my children when they were younger!


----------



## Dave7 (30 Mar 2012)

PIlotBecky said:


> Hi there- has anyone done any cycling with the kids in France? I'm tempted to book up this summer on a package. Does anyone have any experience of these holiday companies? Thanks.


 Do you have a particular area in mind??
We used to cycle a lot in the south but nothing would get me there now as the the traffic is frightening. Lots of places in mid France that are relatively traffic free but I've not actually cycled any of them.....only driven through.


----------



## PIlotBecky (30 Mar 2012)

That's brilliant, thanks everyone. I don't think I'm brave enough to take them independently but will check out Exodus - thanks!


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2012)

Check out Breton bikes as well

http://bretonbikes.com/


----------



## PIlotBecky (31 Mar 2012)

Tq Crackle - they look great!


----------



## veloman (1 Apr 2012)

I live in the south of France and both my kids cycle with me on the roads at least once a week; they are 10 and 12 years old but have both been doing it for a couple of years already. You find that the French give room to cyclist, as it is there national sport. The problem is the foreign cars, Brits, Belgians and Swiss that aren’t too good.
Sticking to the quieter country roads though is no problem, who wants to ride on busy main roads when there is so much scenery to see elsewhere. Pick your times too, as long as you avoid the times when people are going to and from work you should be fine.


----------



## JennyBadLeg (22 Apr 2012)

PIlotBecky said:


> Hi there- has anyone done any cycling with the kids in France? I'm tempted to book up this summer on a package. Does anyone have any experience of these holiday companies? Thanks.


 
Hi
Have you looked at this website - http://www.tripsite.com/search/?tour_type=bike&country=france&month=&difficulty=easy&price=&submit= ?
We're planning a trip with our children in France and the Loire a Velo route seems a good one. I know it's not France, but we did the Passau - Vienna Danube cycle route last year with our 3 girls (aged then 9,10 and 12) and it was fabulous. Really easy to follow. Flat most of the way and loads of interesting places to stop off at along the way. The only minus for us was that we're not keen on the German/Austrian food but buying along the way was easy. We organised the whole thing ourselves. We just booked the first night's hotel and paid to leave our car there (we drove so that we could take our own bikes/panniers) and it was very easy to get a train back that took bikes from Vienna - best to book a day or so in advance - we just did it when we first arrived in Vienna. Would really recommend it. There are loads of tours doing this route if you don't want the hassle of organising yourself. Loads of places to hire bikes in/around Passau (or even do it the other way and hire in Vienna - although it's slightly uphill that way around). We just wanted to freedom to stop anywhere and have extra days when needed (although we never did the girls just wanted to keep on cycling). We had mixed weather in July, but even when it rained it was still warmer than here in Charlesworth (near Glossop/Stockport)! We only had one night where we got worried about finding accommodation and that was because we'd taken a wrong turn and my husband's front wheel spokes had broken so we didn't make our intended destination. I did think that maybe the recession had meant that there were more hotel rooms available. Vienna hotels were very expensive - would recommend staying in the suburbs.
Hope this is helpful! Let me know if you find a good route for France!
Best wishes


----------

